# New Teeswater Lambs



## Alchmyst (Mar 11, 2010)

Howdy from Kentucky everybody!  Im so excited to share photos of our newest babies.  Check out my blog for pics and stories.

http://mocabeemills.blogspot.com/ 

thanks,
Rob


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2010)

and adorable sheep you have!


----------



## abooth (Mar 20, 2010)

Your sheep are beautiful.  I sm in Kentucky too and will be getting my first lambs this spring.


----------



## Alchmyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks.   We are still getting new babies everyday.  I had to bring one in to be a bottle baby.  Her mother was a first lamb ewe and just didnt show any interest in her.  So, I reluctantly started bottle feeding her.  Now she is such a spoiled pet.  She takes naps on the couch.  She follows me everywhere and I have fallen in love with her.  There are pics of her on the blog.  Her name is Malia.

Have a great day everyone.

Rob


----------



## SweetDreams (Mar 27, 2010)

Another Kentucky Flock! Yay!!!!

We have Katadins Dorpers and now...Suffolks.

Love the blog!


----------

